# Blindfold Competitions : January 15, 2007



## pjk (Jan 16, 2007)

Two scrambles per cube, go for it.

2x2:
D' L F' L' F L2 U2 R' B U R' F' L' B' R U' F R F' D2 R2 U' L U' L2
F' L2 B2 R2 F L D2 F2 R B2 R U2 L2 D2 R B R U F' R2 U B D L2 U'

3x3:
R2 D B' F' U2 D' L2 B' F L' D2 R U' L' R' B' D L2 U D L' U2 L2 B' R
D2 U' B F U2 F L' R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 R F2 D' F2 U2 D' R2 F2 D' U' B2 R'

4x4:
F f l' f' L f' U D r' D R2 B' l' B R2 d' b l2 r D2 f R f2 R2 l2 u2 F f' L2 U B r L u2 b r u' D' l' d

F' U b2 U2 l2 u' F l2 f D' d' r' d D b2 d l' U2 L2 d' F r2 f2 U' l2 u' L2 D2 B2 L' U2 r2 U' u l2 B d2 f2 l2 r2

5x5:
r' L u' F f l2 b2 r f' d b R2 D2 B l b2 U u' l' L' D2 L f2 l B2 F' D R2 u' f u' l2 b L2 r' U' D F2 D2 F' B u f' d' U' R2 d' L D r' L d2 L' F2 B' U' R B2 u b2

R D U2 R' r2 D' d2 b2 l' B2 L' U2 r2 b u2 b2 f l2 r B2 f' R' U' f2 b L l u d r2 b2 u' l' d2 R' d' B' u' l' b d' u' f2 d2 u F2 f' u2 d' r R F2 b2 u d' l2 F2 L' l' U2


----------



## tsaoenator (Jan 16, 2007)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3
Solve 1: 1:09.27 (?!?!?! It didn't seem that fast...)
Solve 2: DNF (I did a corner cycle the wrong way somewhere in the middle)

I must redeem myself after that miserable failure at Caltech Winter.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
3x3x3
1) 1:34.00 (memo in 50 seconds)
2) DNF

I'm starting to solve the 3x3x3 exactly the same way as I solve the centralmost edges and corners of a 5x5x5, since I solve the 5x5x5 more often than the 3x3x3 anyway and those commutators now come to mind quicker than standard 3 cycles do. Yay! That times is really good for me!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 21, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
4x4x4
1) DNF
2) DNF


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
5x5x5
1) DNF
2) DNF


----------

